# My Fishing Calender



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

*My fishing Calender looks like this:*

Monday 17th Dec - Fishing
Tuesday 18th Dec - Fishing
Wednesday 19th Dec - Fishing
Thursday 20th Dec - Fishing
Friday 21st Dec - Fishing
Saturday 22nd Dec - Fishing
Sunday 23rd Dec - Fishing
Monday 24th Dec - Fishing
Wednesday 26th Dec - Fishing
Thursday 27th Dec - Fishing
Friday 28th Dec - Fishing
Saturday 29th Dec - Fishing
Sunday 30th Dec - Fishing
Monday 31st Dec - Fishing
Tuesday 1st Jan - Fishing
Wednesday 2nd Jan - Fishing
Thursday 3rd Jan - Fishing
Friday 4th Jan - Fishing
Saturday 5th Jan - Fishing
Sunday 6th Jan - Fishing
Monday 7th Jan - work (Maybe)


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

You missed a day.
You should go then cause its my bday hahahaha

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

StevenM said:


> recon you will be out out there floggin that mad mullet


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Damn straight Steve.

I have a lot of those lures to try out. (and catch fish with)

Ooops, I didn't get out today. I had better make up for it by staying out for more hours on another day.

Hopefully I will have a lot to say here in coming days and weeks.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

recon you will be out out there floggin that mad mullet[/quote]

you can't catch a mullet on a lure :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

PDO said:


> recon you will be out out there floggin that mad mullet


you can't catch a mullet on a lure :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

t-curve and i beg to differ... we had a weird day on the water not long ago getting mullet after mullet after mullet with a lure.... been back and couldn't get one, weren't sure what was happening!


----------

